# Trucks On Dubs



## x160ERx (Sep 7, 2005)

Wussup everyone this is my new Chevy Tahoe... the color is HOK Kandy Lime Gold... still working on it need to do the interior and probably change tha rims maybe to some spinners.. holla back if you got any ideas or just comments....


----------



## x160ERx (Sep 7, 2005)

this is my other truck... 80 Ford Bronco... this one is more dusty and kinda needs some touch ups cuz i stopped building it but imma start again.. i need the undercarriage and the motor done imma add a couple lil sur-prises in tha interior i really like this one cuz theres just so much stuff u can do to the interior and the type of truck really lends itself to just letting ur creativity run wild!! well hurry up and post ur rides.... peace!!!!!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I dont have a truck, but this is what i got.....
[attachmentid=286365]

[attachmentid=286367]


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

trucks on dubs heres a 1;64 scale dancer


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

1;18 scale dancer


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

not a truck but might as well be one


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

tyte fucken trucks as is.. thinkin dey would look better if dey had lifts like the llac wit patterns..


----------



## x160ERx (Sep 7, 2005)

COO THANKS I'LL REPOST THE UPDATES SOON AS I CAN... ANY ADVICE ON CUSTOMIZING??? OH AND BY THE WAY THE CADDY LOOKS SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Heres a few of ours


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

range on 26s, 2 12s, flip down tv :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by x160ERx_@Sep 22 2005, 09:30 PM~3868996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean ass F**k!!!!!!!!!keep tham pics comeing bro


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

[attachmentid=395497]

[attachmentid=395499]


----------

